# Rat names! How did you name your rat(s)?



## Heboki (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to know, what are your rats names, and how/why did they get them? I'll start! My two boys are Walter and Ralph. I got Walter from (you guessed it) Breaking Bad, but also because when I first saw a picture of the little guys I thought he was an albino, hence, Walter White! Ralph was named after a book I used to read when I was younger named the mouse and the motorcycle, where the mouse's name was Ralph. Sorry if this thread has been done before! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

I named my blue guy Jasper because when I first looked at him, the grey ish color he was made me think of something mysterious, and I thought of jasper from Twilight (I hate twilight so idk why it even crossed my mind lol) here he is








And Oreo was named because of the mark on his face, it looks like an Oreo, with the two cookies and the cream 








And my last rat (who passed away) I named Anubis because when I first saw the picture of him, he reminded me of the Egyptian god Anubis, you see all the pictures of sculptures and he looks like a dog without hair, when I saw my rat he looked like a dog  
This is a pic of him an his brother, Jasper  he's the hairless guy









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I named Marcel after the famous and revolutionary artist who began the modern art movement: Marcel Duchamp. He completely upturned everything I understood about art and led me into more than one furious debate, but I reluctantly respect him a great amount.


















My Marcel isn't much like him, but I wanted to name him after an artist and so Duchamp was the first to come to mind. Perhaps my next rat will be named R. Mutt after his famous "Fountain" piece.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I named my rats after two characters on my favorite show Once Upon A Time. The black one is named Rumpelstiltskin and the blue one is named Killian Jones. I had picked out their names before I got them.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

My first pair was named after tv show babies, Holly (Breaking Bad yeah!) and Judith (Walking Dead). 







After Holly passed I bought Judith a friend. I named her Ygritte after the Game of Thrones character. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

All of my gals (except for Totoro) were named after Final Fantasy characters. Our first three just kind of happened, then we stuck with it for the other seven (except for Totoro who kind of named herself).


----------



## Heboki (Aug 19, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> All of my gals (except for Totoro) were named after Final Fantasy characters. Our first three just kind of happened, then we stuck with it for the other seven (except for Totoro who kind of named herself).


Which characters? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm naming Eliot (below) after Elliot Stabler on Law and Order SVU. Bowan and Charlie just have random names.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I picked a theme (Ancient Greek), made a list of three times as many names than I needed that I all liked and then spent time with them to pick the right names.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I named my Kurt and Eddie after my favorite grunge artists. Kurt after Kurt Cobain of Nirvana and Eddie after Eddie Vedder of Pearl Jam.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I usually stick with food themes. I had Pepper, Butterscotch, Chocolate, Parsley, but my latest rat is named Tux both for his fur pattern and the fact that I am a Linux fan/user. My next rats, owned by nanashi, were not named by me but I don't like to rename animals past a certain age so I will be keeping their names - Apollo and Kairos. 

Eventually, my future rats though will be back to the food theme.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Daniel said:


> I usually stick with food themes. I had Pepper, Butterscotch, Chocolate, Parsley, but my latest rat is named Tux both for his fur pattern and the fact that I am a Linux fan/user. My next rats, owned by nanashi, were not named by me but I don't like to rename animals past a certain age so I will be keeping their names - Apollo and Kairos.
> 
> Eventually, my future rats though will be back to the food theme.


Nobody knows their names, lol. I just use it because I can remember who is who better than calling them numbers.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Nobody knows their names, lol. I just use it because I can remember who is who better than calling them numbers.


I actually like the name Apollo anyway and although I had to look up Kairos, I think in keeping with his brother's name the Greek theme is fine for them.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine are all really random. I usually pick a name, and two minutes after I get the rat my boyfriend really wants to name him or her some really awesome name. That's how Toast and Pastoolio got their names. He kept calling them that and it just kind of stuck. Lol. Pastoolio is from Invader Zim, and Toast is, well, Toast. Lol.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heboki said:


> Which characters?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Euphie, Lulu, Yuki, Edea, Ashe, Luna, Cloud, Nirvi, and Riku.


----------



## Deified Data (Aug 16, 2013)

Brigid, Athena, and Freya. Theme is goddesses of antiquity.


----------



## Heboki (Aug 19, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> Euphie, Lulu, Yuki, Edea, Ashe, Luna, Cloud, Nirvi, and Riku.


Darn...no yuffie...  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've always liked the name Jasper so that is what i named my boy. My husband named my girl Lilly and now we have two baby girls born from Lilly and Jasper named Thistle and Ruby, my husband wanted to keep a theme with the names.


----------



## Mjcook0 (Aug 13, 2013)

I like big impressive names for rats, maybe because so many people think so little of them. My two boys are Aristotle and Sabastion 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mjcook0 said:


> I like big impressive names for rats, maybe because so many people think so little of them. My two boys are Aristotle and Sabastion
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha that's part of the reason I picked greek names. Since rats are smart, I want them to be named smart. My birds, on the otherhand, have to be named silly names: Blueberry, Articuno, Houdini, Sheldon, Whisper, Ghost.


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

I have Meela ball (like meat ball), jazzy(jasmine), Mama, Tequila sunrise (sunshine), penelope (penup...weird ik but she responds to it) and the boys I mostly just call The Space Cadets when individually referred to they are Black rat and Scaredy rat...When i pick names i like them to fit the rats all my girls currently came pre-named so I left it but generally when i pick one out its the one that fits the rat it can be silly or normal but it must feel right (this is why the boys don't really have names so to speak)


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Two of my rats are named after Futurama (Leela and Nibbler). The other two are random (Pogo and Annie aka Squirrely).


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Oh, also forgot to mention that I named Chardonnay after the drink, cause... well... I like to drink.  I love alcohol-themed names for pets. A coonhound I met was named Whisky (PERFECT for West TN Bluetick Coonhound). I thought it was so cool! Thought of it because of TheZoo's "Tequila Sunrise"... too cute.


----------



## melissa35246 (Aug 22, 2013)

I knew before I got my boys that one of them would be named Remmy, after the rat on Ratatouille, but when I got them I didn't know which one fit the name. So I asked my boyfriend to help me think of another name and he saw my poster of Jasper from Twilight (lol) and I thought it had a nice ring to it. It took me a little while to decide which name would belong to which rat. I finally decided to name my albino one Remmy because he was friendlier, and Jasper is kind of a darker name, for the rat with a black head. (I almost named Remmy Jasper because of his red eyes!)

Likewise, before I got my girls I knew one would be named Kaya, after the Bob Marley song. As soon as I saw her in the pet store, I knew the baby dumbo was Kaya. I really couldn't decide on a name for my other girl at all, and I looked through lists of names online. I thought about ebony since she's black, but I didn't really like it. Then I was gonna name her Ever, but it didn't seem to be quite right. Then I randomly thought of the name Piper and thought it was the right name to fit her


----------



## Mjcook0 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol...you sound like me Nanashi! My birds are Paco, Corky, Bud, Pretty Boy and Homer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I have Thaddius, Athos and Badger. Thaddius and Athos were named before I had them. They're both Greek names (well, "Thaddeus"), but that wasn't even slightly intended!

I guess Thaddius came from a World of Warcraft boss. I thought it had a nice ring to it, even though I wasn't particularly fond of the boss one way or the other. 

Athos is one of the three muskateers - Porthos, Athos and Aramis. I thought "Porthos" sounded a bit...pudgy...and "Aramis" is the name of a perfume, I think. So I went with Athos! Now knowing Athos, I reckon Porthos might have suited him better  

Then we got Badger, so named because...he looks like a badger. Fairly unimaginative with that one  It suits him though, because it's a fairly fast word compared to the other two. 

My boyfriend didn't like the idea of themes or sets of names, because if something were to happen to one, you'd have a sort of incomplete set, which is why we will probably never end up with having all three muskateers!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

lalalauren said:


> I have Thaddius, Athos and Badger. Thaddius and Athos were named before I had them. They're both Greek names (well, "Thaddeus"), but that wasn't even slightly intended!
> 
> I guess Thaddius came from a World of Warcraft boss. I thought it had a nice ring to it, even though I wasn't particularly fond of the boss one way or the other.
> 
> ...



Anytime I hear the name Thaddius I think of Your Highness lol cute names by the way


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

JBird said:


> Oh, also forgot to mention that I named Chardonnay after the drink, cause... well... I like to drink.  I love alcohol-themed names for pets. A coonhound I met was named Whisky (PERFECT for West TN Bluetick Coonhound). I thought it was so cool! Thought of it because of TheZoo's "Tequila Sunrise"... too cute.


I also had a Tequila (bird), a Champagne (rat), Grey Goose & Jack Daniels (rescue kittens), Malibu (rat)...I think somtimes alcohol just sums up the animal nicely


----------

